# Claustrophobic



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone else feel like there are more people hunting this year than in years past? I saw someone else in the Wisconsin forum talk about their twenty year spot was totally picked over. I went to a spot that I've been hitting for a few years and the woods was just teeming with people. I found three and I bounced out of there. Too many people had me feeling claustrophobic and it is still a little early for that spot anyways I think. Haven't had the best luck yet. I'm up to 23 now for the season. How're y'all doin'?


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

It does seem there are more people becoming interested in Morel hunting..SSSHHHHHH!!! LOL
I would be totally crushed if I got to my spot and found it picked over. That is heartbreaking.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh, and I'm up to about 30 blacks in 2 outings. This weekend hopefully will get some more!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yep more and morel hunters every year! Things in public spots always get hit hard. Time to get to know ur family better and your neighbors! It is the no.2 rule and is a great way to bond and communicate with them!


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Buckthorn! Easier said than done! My family is at war right now. Some stupid dispute over my grandfather's estate. I ain't got nothing to do with it it, but ain't no one gonna let me use their land until this whole thing blows over so I'm stuck with public land until then. 

Side note, I've been stuck inside because of finals and all of my friends have been sending me pics of their morel finds and making me super jealous! I'm jealous of all of you!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Len! Don't think you will get a trespassing ticket or shot on your family's land then again? Trooper waiting for my helicopter to show up maybe after the kid wins Wimbledon 
Get in them thorns!!!! They like flesh hmmmm! Bucky out


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Ahahaha, Buck you don't know my family! Getting shot is probably the best possible outcome when it comes to them!


----------

